# histoire de FOU



## bradspag (13 Janvier 2005)

Bonjour à tous !



Voila il y a plus de deux mois que je décide d'acheter un power book. Je le reçois, après trois allumages, l'ordi ne s'allume plus... 

Je fais repartir immédiatement la machine au service réparation. Sans nouvelles du service réparation, j'appelle Apple qui me dit qu'il est en cours de réparation. Les semaines passent, toujours aucune nouvelle, je les appelle de nouveaux. Finalement la machine serait prete me dit on, au bout d'un mois et une semaine . Mensonge, la machine n'est toujours pas réparée, il serait finalement en attente d'une pièce quelques jours plus tard. La pièce défectueuse : "air port" selon eux, bizarre puisque je ne pense pas qu'il empeche le démarrage de la machine. 

Je réclame donc le remboursement de la machine au bout d'un mois et une semaine, car c'est pour moi un outil de travail. On me répond qu'ils ne peuvent pas la rembourser, ni la remplacer car il s'agit d'un produit reconditionné. Attention je ne demandai pas une machine neuve mais un produit reconditionné de la meme valeur.



Je réclame un geste commercial, ils m'offrent une extension de garantie de quatre mois. L'ordinateur cette fois devrait arrivé... Il n'arrive pas, je réclame de nouveau le remboursement et leur précise que je me suis adressé a Que choisir. Pour me faire patienter de nouveau, ils m'offrent à titre commercial un i-pod mini. Je reçois un mail d'une personne du service clientèle qui dit que la machine arrive dans quelques jours. Les jours passent et le power n'est toujours pas arrivé...



Je leur précise aujourd'hui lors d'un nouvel appel téléphonique que je pars dans une semaine à l'étranger pour quelques mois et qu'il me faut l'ordi avant mon départ. On me propose le remboursement de la machine, le remplacement est impossible selon eux !!!! Pourquoi ne me l'ont ils pas proposé avant comme je le demandai... mystère...



Je vous épargne les détails (environ trente appels téléphoniques passés, les attentes interminables au téléphone, les dits au téléphone comme "aujourd'hui il n'y a que deux personnes qui s'occupent du service clientèles les autres sont en vacances", oublie d'envoie d'étiquette de retour pour la machine, .... ........ et j'en passe beaucoup !)



Résultat des courses je suis sans ordi pour l'étrangé, avec une facture téléphonique en conséquence ! 

Je vais faire appel a Que Choisir, ils m&#8217;ont dit que les consommateurs avaient des droits !!!



Qu'en pensez vous ?



Coup de théatre, hier le sav me rappelle et me dit que la machine arrive aujourd&#8217;hui. Je continue à y croire. Accrochez vous, je recois la machine aujourd&#8217;hui :

J&#8217;ai acheté un power book 17 pouce. Il me renvoie un power book 15 pouces !!!! Ce n&#8217;est pas mon power book !!!! 

La cerise sur le gateau : il ne s&#8217;allume pas comme l&#8217;ancien et le dvd qui était resté coincé dans l&#8217;ancienne machine ne m&#8217;est pas renvoyé. Oui, la machine ne marche pas !!! Pour allumer un apple, il faut bien appuyer sur power ?

Je me demande sur quel planete on vit ??????? J&#8217;ai hate que mon passage sur la planete apple se termine&#8230;

Je suis vraiment scandalisé surtout que le sav me propose un remboursement de la machine dans dix jours, et me dit d&#8217;en acheter une autre à la place ; je devrais ressortir plus de 2000 euros (c&#8217;est un refurbished) i&#8230; Elle doit me rappeler aujourd&#8217;hui.. mais je n&#8217;ai plus du tout confiance.

Apple, j&#8217;en ai aujourd&#8217;hui la certitude, fait partie de ses sociétés qui ne pensent qu&#8217;au fric ; pour encaisser mon cheque il n&#8217;y a pas eut de probleme. C&#8217;est honteux&#8230;


----------



## naas (13 Janvier 2005)

bradspag a dit:
			
		

> Apple, j&#8217;en ai aujourd&#8217;hui la certitude, fait partie de ses sociétés qui ne pensent qu&#8217;au fric ; pour encaisser mon cheque il n&#8217;y a pas eut de probleme. C&#8217;est honteux&#8230;


  ton histoire est tout bonnement hallucinante   
1 envoies une lettre recommandée a apple, c'est anormal
2 rapproche toi d'une association de consommateurs cela va t'aider a obtenir ce que tu veux si jamais le point 1 ne fonctionne pas


----------



## zapa (13 Janvier 2005)

Ben t'as pas eu de chance, on dirait . C'est dingue cette histoire. Personnellement, j'ai acheté mon PWB 15' il y a 1 an sur le Store, aucun pb, machine livrée en parfait état de marche 5 jours après la commande...
Y'a du y avoir un gros raté, mais faut pas juger une entreprise qui livre des milliers de clients par jour sur un seul cas. Ca ne ressemble pas à Apple, ça, on peut leur reprocher des trucs mais pas de ne penser qu'au fric...


Zapa


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, ce n'est pas normal.

 Mais ayant plusieurs mauvaises expériences dans le monde PC. Pour ce qui est du passage a la pomme, ca s'est super bien passé, donc je ne vais pas taper sur Apple, mais c vrai qu'ils auraient pu faire un geste avant que les choses tournent mal.


----------



## romaing34 (14 Janvier 2005)

Bah au final on lui rembourse le prix d'achat de sa machine et il gagne un iPod mini non lol ? 

Ok je sors  :rose:  :rose:  :rose:

Plus sérieusement c'est assez extraordinaire comme mésaventure, en tout cas n'hésites pas à faire valoir tes droits de consommateurs auprès des services compétents.


----------



## woulf (14 Janvier 2005)

romaing34 a dit:
			
		

> Bah au final on lui rembourse le prix d'achat de sa machine et il gagne un iPod mini non lol ?



+1
Quelle couleur l'ipod mini ? 

Cela dit ton histoire est tout à fait hallucinante effectivement, même si on en lit de drôles, ça n'avait jamais été jusque là...
Donc, si je renvoie mon 12, on me rendra peut être un 17 ?


----------



## Woz Music (14 Janvier 2005)

Moi je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de problème. 1ier panne je le reporte au magasin et il l'envoie a apple. Une semaine et demi après il est de retour au magasin. Il fonctionnne parfaitement. Deuxième panne je met une carte airport et elle capte très mal. La j'étais sous apple care. Ils viennent chercher la machine et deux jours après il me la renvoie. Elle fonctionne parfaitement.

C'est vrai que j'ai ralé un petit peu sur le faite que elle a été deux fois en panne en moin d'un an mais bon quand je vois la rapidité de l'apple care ...

Enfin j'ai pris la 1ier série d'ibook G4 donc en même temps sa ne m'éttone qu'a moitié mais a l'époque je savais pas que c'était la 1ier série sinon j'aurai attendu la 2ième ...


----------



## Original-VLM (14 Janvier 2005)

bradspag a dit:
			
		

> Résultat des courses je suis sans ordi pour l'étrangé, avec une facture téléphonique en conséquence !


 
 Euh... c'est pas un numéro vert ? 



			
				bradspag a dit:
			
		

> Apple, j&#8217;en ai aujourd&#8217;hui la certitude, fait partie de ses sociétés qui ne pensent qu&#8217;au fric ; pour encaisser mon cheque il n&#8217;y a pas eut de probleme. C&#8217;est honteux&#8230;


 
 C'est sur que ton histoire est un peu inhabituelle, mais je pense qu'il faille tomber dans le piège et faire de telles généralités. Moi de mon coté, j'ai eu de bonnes experiences du service clientele. Lorsque les prix ont fortement baissé debut fevrier, l'écart avec mon achat du 15 décembre m'a totallement été remboursé (700 Euros) ce qui est quand même signe d'une politique commerciale orientée vers le client.

 Peut etre n'ont ils pas toujours été très clair avec toi, mais peut être que toi aussi. J'ai bossé a coté de mes études dans des services techniques/clients, et je peux te dire que plus un mec gueulait, plus je faisais le boulet... donc toujours rester courtois, même si parfois, on a envie de passer ses nerfs.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2005)

Effectivement, tu n'as pas eu de chance, mais bon, les expériences comme la tienne sont rare.
 Et si il te change ou te rembourse ta machine, essaye quand meme de rester du coté de la pomme, tu verra que tu auras plus de chance, et que tu aura une machine dont tu seras totalement satisfait.

 Alors bonne chance et tiens nous au courant.


----------



## vincmyl (14 Janvier 2005)

Cas rare heureusement mais c'est clair il ne faut pas lacher le morceau


----------



## saturnin (15 Janvier 2005)

Oui ça c'est sur c'est deja assez chiant de tomber sur une machine qui ne fonctionne pas, mais alors là c'est le sommet.
 Rensigne toi bien auprès d'une association de consommateurs, je suis sur que tu vas pouvoir obtenir d'eux encore quelques petits trucs.
 Enfin bon courage, lâche pas l'affaire et previens nous s'il y a du nouveau.


----------



## vincmyl (15 Janvier 2005)

C'est aussi arrivé au moment de leur changement de SAV


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2005)

zapa a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne ressemble pas à Apple, ça, on peut leur reprocher des trucs mais pas de ne penser qu'au fric...
> 
> 
> Zapa


Tu riogoles ou quoi ? Tu crois qu'Apple vend des ordinateurs pour construire un monde meilleur ? Evidemment qu'ils ne pensent qu'au fric, c'est même leur seule raison d'être, comme d'ailleurs la quasi totalité des entreprises...

Sinon bradspag, fais quand-même gaffe de pas t'embarquer dans un truc juridique qui pourrait bien finalement te retomber dessus en termes de coûts (on sait jamais trop jusqu'ou ça va ce genre de choses...) Moi, à ta place, je reprendrais mon fric et j'achèterais un PC...

Bonne chance !


----------



## Matt74 (16 Janvier 2005)

Ton histoire me sidère...

En ce qui me concerne j'ai eu quelques problèmes avec mon ibook 12' G3 acheté sur l'Apple Store, et après des renvois successifs pendant 6 mois j'ai envoyé une lettre de mécontentement à Apple en recommandé, et la derniere fois que je l'ai renvoyé a été la bonne : ils m'on proposé un ibook G4 en 14' !!

Alors si je peux te donner un conseil, vas-y vraiment pour la lettre


----------



## vincmyl (16 Janvier 2005)

Un G4, te voila récompensé de tes efforts


----------



## saturnin (16 Janvier 2005)

Ecoute si ça peut t'aider j'ai connu plusieurs personnes ayant été en litige avec des grandes marques, et j'ai pu observer qu'en s'adressant à l'union fédérale des consommateurs (ou un truc comme ça) leur problème fût réglé assez rapidement!
 J'crois vraiment que les grandes marques ont très très peur de la mauvaise pub que pourrait leur faire ces associations donc je ne saurais que trop te conseiller de passer par une d'elles, habituellement ils prennent le problème en mains et te donnent de très bons rensignement, t'aide à rédiger tes lettres...
  Voilà j'espere que cela pourra t'aider, on est de suite plus fort à plusieurs que seul.


----------



## Pomme (16 Janvier 2005)

vincmyl a dit:
			
		

> Un G4, te voila récompensé de tes efforts



et qui fonctionne en plus!!


----------



## bradspag (16 Janvier 2005)

Merci à tous pour vos encouragements en particulier a Jehro, qui a un sens critique face a apple et a la société de consommation dans laquelle nous sommes ! Et c'est vrai qu'il est difficile de garder son calme lorsque l'on se fait mener en bateau comme ca depuis deux mois... Oui en effet ce n'est pas des chaussettes que l'on achete !

J'ai eu des nouvelles de la situation, de bonnes NORMALEMENT, mais en attendant qu'elles se confirment... je reste prudent. Je n'ai plus confiance en apple, et j'ai de quoi, et ai hate de voir si ils vont tenir réellement leurs engagements, qu'ils m'ont promis, et que ca se termine.

Après avoir insisté, insisté....... ect.....ect....., expliqué que je refuserais le remboursement (je demanderai des dommages... par l'intermédiaire de UFC Que Choisir (ce que j'avais commencer a faire d'ailleurs)) ;
à moins une, voila ce qu'ils m'ont proposé :

Demain je devrai recevoir un PBG4 17" de remplacement (reconditionné) qu'il me cede de facon définitive. Et lorsqu'ils auront un PB G4 neuf, ils me l'enverraient à mon adresse à l'étrangé (puisque je pars dans quelques jours). J'aurai donc deux PB mais je reste trés septique... Est ce que le PB qu'ils m'envoient normalement demain marche ? Et ne sera t'il pas dobé au bout d'une semaine ???? Est ce que je recevrai à l'étrangé un pb neuf ?
A voir....
J'ai demandé un mail certifiant tout ce qui m'avait été promis, il m'a été envoyé.

Tant que je n'aurai pas les machines sous les yeux, en état de fonctionnement, je ne serai pas rassuré. Trop de mensonges du sav Apple.
Je vous assure quoi qu'il en soit, et sans vouloir faire la fine-bouche, qu'avec tant d'abus et tant de fatigue nerveuse, tant de temps perdu, ... parfois on préférerait rien avoir en plus : avoir juste les choses que l'on a payé dans les délais...
Je ne vous souhaite pas que ce genre de situation vous arrive, et si ca vous arrive, n'attendez pas qu'ils vous proposent un geste commercial, ils ne le feront pas ; réclamez le !!! Les 0.34 Euros/min de tel que l'on paie lorsque l'on appelle le SAV c'est nous qui les payons pas eux !!! (au fait d'apres ce que j'ai compris, quand on appelle le sav apple on apple au pays bas... Etes vous au courant ?) Quand on pense qu'apple se fait des chiffres d'affaire monstrueux...

Je vous tiens au courant ! Vont ils tenir leurs promesses ????????

bye bye


----------



## bradspag (9 Février 2005)

Avant de partir à l'étranger j'ai reçu le pb 17" mais toujours pas le neuf jusqu'à aujourd'hui. Et ce PB17" fonctionne certe mais pas dans sa totalité puisque les écouteurs ne fonctionnent plus. mystère apple... Enfin peut etre que le neuf, si je le reçois, fonctionnera correctement, et que je comprendrai enfin pourquoi j'ai payé !


----------



## Elvis (10 Février 2005)

Bill Gates sort de ce corps !!!!


----------



## bradspag (21 Février 2005)

Oui cela dure depuis le mois de novembre 2004, toujours pas recu le power book fonctionnant parfaitement ! Le technicien Monsieur Hos (trés agréable cependant), situé aux pays bas apparement, m'a dit qu'il devait joindre apple france pour connaitre la date d'arrivé du produit, cela est encore plus long pour lui de contacter les service apple que pour les clients ?!
Entre temps j'ai du acheter une prise secteur car celle qui m'a été envoyé m'a laché et cela pour une modique somme de 100 euros environ (sans la rallonge..). Une sorte de colle glue (qui rongeait le plastique) a été délicatement mis sur le mecanisme de la prise secteur (j'ai su ca par un revendeur apple qui m'a montrer la chose devant moi) et envoyé tel quel au client... Je n'ai pas voulu rappelé le service apple étant à l'étranger, et puis ce n'est que 100 euros....

La pomme ne serait elle pas verreuse ?


----------



## bradspag (23 Avril 2005)

J'ai enfin recu le power book. Certes il est neuf, donc conclusion je n'y suis pas perdant à l'arriver mais il aura quand meme fallu que j'use mes nerfs, du temps... pour obtenir un ordinateur qui marche.
C'est quand meme une histoire assez incroyable, aucun respect du consommateur.... C'est le business qui fait tourné le monde ! Ils ont quand meme fait des gestes commerciaux, aussi surement parceque je les réclamais...
Cette fois j'espere l'histoire fini !
Bye


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2005)

hummm... attends... une trentaine d'appel tel... plus du stress, de l'attente, une société qui te prend pr de la merde (normal, c'est un peu partout pareil) etc. pr une machine gratos, que tu peux revendre 2000¤...

je fais le calcul...
... 

on s'inscrit ou ?


----------

